
Downcaser – I knocked this up over my lunch maybe it'll be useful to someone? - ShriekBob
http://www.downcaser.com/
======
eurticket
Neato, could you also add font-variants for things such as all-small-caps and
such? May need to change it to caseycasem.com eventually...

~~~
ShriekBob
Hey sure, I can take a look at it :D

I'm just glad someone else finds it useful.

